# what pleco is this?



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i dont have pictures but at my lfs they had flat black plecos with stripes and dots. i would like to get one for my 55g or maybe my 55g but i dont know anything about them. i was hopin sum1 could help me out. thanx


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Did your LFS have it labelled as anything?

Just a wild guess, but could it have been a Queen Arabesque Pleco (L260)?

There are lots of black plecos with spots or stripes...and probably alot with both, but its hard to guess without a picture.


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

A queen would not be 'flat' that's for sure. The only way anyone can really help you is if you write down the name and bring it here OR get a pic.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

bristlenose do have spots as well


----------



## Bristle nose (Nov 10, 2006)

Need a photo of it to be sure or you could go on google and look for a Pleco that looks like the ones that are at the LFS.


----------



## Cup (Nov 15, 2006)

Most likely some species of dekeyseria.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

My guess would be some type of hillstream loach...also known as a butterfly pleco or borneo sucker.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

"Black pleco with spots and stripes" could be many, many things. Try to get a name, so we can get you some info. Another wild guess would be a snow king.


----------



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

*Can someone help me ID my pleco*

I didnt want to start another thread but can someone help me with this ID


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Looks like a candy stripe/clown pleco to me. It has the same colors as mine.


----------



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

really? I thought it coulda been a spotted sail fin plec. hmm...


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Does it have a a very high, almost length of the body, dorsal fin? Looking at it from the angle you have there, the coloring and the shape of its head, I would just very nearly swear it is a candy stripe/clown. But....I could be wrong...


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Its pattern does resemble the spotted Sailfin in THIS picture. But, does if have the long dorsal fin? Its hard to tell in your picture, from the angle, like Sprite said.

The pictures of Candy Stripes on Planet Catfish don't have spots, but have stripes. Same with the Clown Pleco. MrPotato's pleco has spots on its body. Whatever it is, its a very nice plec.


----------



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

ok I have 2 more slightly more definitive pictures. I can't really tell, but could it also be a red hi fin plec?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/catfish/pleco.php
http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_pterigo.php


----------

